# Bài trí không gian ngoại thất mát mẻ, trong lành



## ngathien (8/9/21)

Bài trí không gian ngoại thất mát mẻ, trong lành Mùa hè nóng nực khiến cho nhu cầu sử dụng những không gian ngoài nhà tăng lên. Hãy chăm chút chúng để bạn có thể tận hưởng những giây phút thư giãn thoải mái nhất Có nhiều cách khác nhau để có được những không gian ngoài căn hộ belleza cho thuê đẹp và ấn tượng vào mùa hè này 1. Hồi nhà lãng mạn Một bức tường đầu hồi và một khoảng sân nho nhỏ cạnh đó, thật dễ cho bạn trang trí thành một góc thư giãn vừa xinh lại vừa tiện lợi cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7. 2. Góc đọc sách Góc đọc sách này còn có thể áp dụng được cho cả những căn hộ chung cư, tất nhiên nếu bạn có được một khoảng không trong hành lang lộ thiên hoặc ngoài ban công. Đồ đạc thật đơn giản, chỉ cần một chiếc ghế (như chiếc ghế vỏ hạt đậu trong hình là tiện nhất, nhẹ nhàng, có thể di chuyển được) và phần còn lại là phụ thuộc vào gu của bạn. 3. Nơi đàm đạo Sân nhà phố, tuy nhỏ vẫn có thể bố trí được một bàn trà để đàm đạo cùng bạn bè vào những buổi chiều mát mẻ hoặc tiếp những vị khách không quá cầu kỳ lắm. Bạn còn có thể sử dụng bộ bàn này làm bàn ăn nhanh vào các buổi sáng hoặc tổ chức những bữa ăn lãng mạn vào buổi tối dưới ánh nến lung linh. 4. Chốn thư giãn riêng tư Tắm ngoài trời đối với điều kiện sinh hoạt hiện nay là cả một sự xa xỉ. Hơi kỳ công một chút, nhưng bằng cách này bạn đã thỏa mãn được một khoái cảm mà ít ai có được. Những chi tiết trang trí độc đáo, những cách chọn đồ và sắp đặt chúng, tất cả tạo nên những góc ngoài nhà đẹp và lãng mạn 5. Barbercue di động Chiếc lò nướng than di động này không chỉ tiện lợi cho những bữa tiệc ngoài trời mà còn là vật trang trí sang trọng cho bất kỳ khu vườn nào. 6. Góc Hoài niệm Với một chiếc lan can gang đúc và một bình tưới cây từ thời bà ngoại, chiếc ban công này mang một nét đẹp riêng mà bạn có thể tự hào khoe với bất kỳ vị khách nào đến thăm nhà. 7. Những chiếc hộp xinh Hiện đại, tiện dụng và dễ làm, những chiếc hộp này bạn có thể tự tạo cho khu vườn của mình vào một ngày cuối tuần đẹp trời nào đó. 8. Góc riêng tư Tuy là không gian ngoài trời nhưng bằng cách đặt về phía cuối vườn với những hàng rào cao quá đầu, bạn vẫn có được một góc yên tĩnh cho những buổi nói chuyện riêng tư. 9. Dưới ánh nến lung linh Một khung cảnh lãng mạn, một nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức những bữa tối ngoài trời, nhất là khi bạn còn độc thân. 10. Chái nhà dành cho bữa tối Những bữa ăn tối ngoài trời khiến cho con người sảng khoái hơn vì được gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Hãy tận dụng những đồ trang trí có sẵn để tạo nên một góc sân đẹp mắt khiến cho bữa ăn càng thêm ngon miệng. 11. Đài phun nước tự chế Làm tăng thêm cảm giác mát mẻ trong những ngày hè nóng nực bằng một chiếc đài phun nước cạnh chố ngồi ngoài vườn. Không khó khăn gì để tự chế một chiếc đài phun như thế này, với những vật liệu dễ kiếm. 12. Mái hiên mộc mạc Những thứ đồ nội thất mộc mạc như chiếc bàn gỗ mộc và bộ ghế mây cũ kỹ khiến cho mảnh sân mang lại cảm giác gần gũi và ấm cúng hơn. 13. Góc thư giãn trưa hè Còn gì thú vị hơn những buổi trưa hè nằm dưới tán cây xanh với gió thổi rì rào, nhâm nhi cốc bia mát lạnh và nghe lại những bài hát yêu thích từ ngày xa xưa. Những góc thư giãn cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 như thế này rất hợp với những đồ nội thất hiện đại và kiểu trang trí phá cách. 14. Sân chơi cho trẻ Một con ngựa gỗ và có thể, thêm một chiếc cầu bập bênh sẽ khiến cho lũ trẻ hiếu động trong nhà có những giây phút vui chơi thật là thoải mái.


----------

